# weather



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

saw a warm -7 the temp in upstate ND at lunch time...ya'll bundle up and stay warm :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

-20 here tonight.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Just shirt sleeve weather. Keep warm everyone.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah, u betcha, might hafta break out da long sleeved shirts, ya know. :beer:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

- 25 in sudbury ontario


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

A balmy minus 41 here today. Just broke out the winter gear.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

-11 before the wind chill for tonight...but with a wind chill if it stays up like it was today you can say a good -30.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

-28 here right now.....windchill of -40


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

so when does it get really cold? :rollin:

Had our first 'cool' morning the other day (28) but back to low of 40 today :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Supposed to be back to the mid 30's by the middle of next week.I'd still rahter have this than your hot and humid summers. :eyeroll:


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

O yes, the wonderfull summer months :roll:

If its anything like our winter months have been, its hard to tell whats going to happen. I'm just ready to skip spring and summer and get back to next fall :beer:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Supposed to be back to the mid 30's by the middle of next week.I'd still rahter have this than your hot and humid summers. :eyeroll:


mid 30s in Bottineau by next week? I think your looking at the wrong town and state.

The best I have seen is low 20's


----------

